# Entering rally and obedience on the same day?



## Goldhill (Jul 3, 2016)

Forgive me if this is a silly question.  I am planning on entering rally Master and Novice A for the first time, both on the same day, and got to thinking about past shows I have been to where they judge rally and obedience at the same time. Is it ever an issue that there is a time clash when you are entered in both, say they both start at 9:00am? 
I don't think it is super likely that rally Master and Novice A would be starting at the same time but can imagine that for classes at similar levels this could be an issue? Or if one of the classes ran late?

Thanks for any insight. I have never been sure how they manage to schedule these things.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

They are usually very good about ring conflicts, just tell the ring stewards at both rings when you check in if you think there will be a conflict.


----------



## Goldhill (Jul 3, 2016)

Okay, thank you!


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

I had a conflict at my last show as they were a judge down due to a missed plane. They prioritized the rally ring due to set up times both ring stewards were aware and at one point changed me to last in the ring to help offset I went back and forth like crazy for a bit. I did the walk thru in Rally then went into Novice then went and did my actually rally and came out just in time for sits and downs. I got a bit stressed so not sure I would do it again  But the ring stewards were super helpful


----------



## Goldhill (Jul 3, 2016)

Altairss said:


> I had a conflict at my last show as they were a judge down due to a missed plane. They prioritized the rally ring due to set up times both ring stewards were aware and at one point changed me to last in the ring to help offset I went back and forth like crazy for a bit. I did the walk thru in Rally then went into Novice then went and did my actually rally and came out just in time for sits and downs. I got a bit stressed so not sure I would do it again  But the ring stewards were super helpful


That sounds way too stressful.  Hoping I can avoid that, not sure if my dog would be so successful in that situation!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I like doing both bc it stops me from obsessing on any one thing lol, and I feel like I am getting more done with the trial day. I think it is more fun.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I agree with Jill. Some of our best shows were when we were entered in Open B, Utility B, and the conformation ring.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

You have to remember we were short one judge so everything got compressed down. I don't think a normal show would necessarily have that  It was also the first show with the new Masters rally class which threw some things out of whack as well. Will see how the next show does before I decide if my own stress level will deal lol. I should also add that I was working two dogs


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Talk to the stewards + other exhibitors to get an idea of whether there will be conflicts. Some people can help you out. 

Have not done rally in a while, but always had this perception of it being done either very last thing OR on a separate day. So it would probably follow novice most times if on the same day. 

Because it's all individual runs in rally - you probably can talk to the judge if there is a conflict and see if you can run sooner or later.

The closest I came to having a very tight conflict was when I entered both obedience and conformation at a golden specialty.

What this came down to was the fact that I literally had 10 minutes after obedience to get my dog groomed.

My dog groomed up really darn nice in those 10 minutes - but I was mentally rattled going into the conformation ring + oh joy, I was first into the ring. So it was up to me to lead the pack and pay the most attention to what the judge said he wanted. 

As I remember I messed up. LOL. 

But the judge was super nice and had either been an obedience judge in the past or he did it a lot with his dogs (old golden breeder judge) and was very understanding. 

We got nothing in the ring though - a lot of it due to poor handling.

This judge gave us a win a few months later when I was more on the ball.


----------

